# Focke-Wulf Fw-200C-3 "Condor"



## Kirk Stimson (May 1, 2003)

Does anyone other than Trumpeter make a 1/48 version of the Focke-Wulf Fw-200C-3 "Condor"? Dang, but that kit is expensive. Ok, this rant is finished. Whew, I feel better.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, I think there's a resin kit available - squadron has it in their monthly flyer now and then - that goes for several times the cost of the Trumpeter kit .

Combat Models _probably _makes a vacuform kit. But for the effort THAT thing would take, I'd rather spend the money on the Trumpeter!

So, no.


----------



## Kirk Stimson (May 1, 2003)

Ah, it figures. Don't know if I could bite that bullet, when for that amount I could almost build a squadron of He-111s. I drool evertime I see that Trumpeter kit, though, so some day, who knows. Maybe if I sent Hesegawa a few thousand requests, they might just produce their own version. One can hope.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Kirk Stimson said:


> Maybe if I sent Hesegawa a few thousand requests, they might just produce their own version.


Yeah, there's a plan.

I'm sure a big Hasegawa kit will be cheaper than the big Trumpeter kit (?)


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Koster made/makes a 1/48 FW-200 vac.
Bill Koster used to work for Monogram and did some of their best kits.
His Vac form kits are top shelf.

Max Bryant


----------



## Kirk Stimson (May 1, 2003)

John P said:


> Actually, I think there's a resin kit available
> 
> 
> Are you speaking of the Hand Made Limited Kits? Great s has one from them for $283.50. Hmmm, Trumpeter is sounding better all the time. I bet Hesegawa, or Tamiya, of even Revell/Monogram could produce a kit for significantly less than Trumpeters version. I don't know for sure how the Condor compares to a plane like the Boeing B-29, since I've only seen pics of it, but it doesn't seem like it should be much more difficult to produce. IMHO.
> Speaking of difficult to find planes, is there anyone that does a Piaggio P.108? Pardon my ignorance, but who is Koster?


----------



## Kirk Stimson (May 1, 2003)

Let me refrase that last question. Where can one find Bill Kosters kits?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think the full name is "Koster Aero Enterprises" or some such. I have a couple of his vacs from years ago. Still haven't built them 'cause, well, I really hate vacs.


----------



## Kirk Stimson (May 1, 2003)

John P said:


> I think the full name is "Koster Aero Enterprises" or some such. I have a couple of his vacs from years ago. Still haven't built them 'cause, well, I really vacs.


 OK, I found a few of his kits on eBay, and a couple reviews, including one on the Condor. It costs about as much as the Trumpeter kit. I've never done a vac kit. What is it you don't like about them?


----------

